# Auto sleeper Talisman tyre pressures



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, does anyone have any idea what tyre pressure i should be looking at for the above model (1992) I have Bridgestone Duravis which has light truck written on the side wall, it say,s max 69 psi. As always any info will be most welcome. :?


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Chasper

I have a 1991 Talbot Talisman Auto-Sleeper GL and the plate on the inside of my door states 63psi for front tyres and 66psi for rear tyres.

My MH has 3xVanhawk Tyres (69psi max) and 1xCV3000 (69psi max).

I have just had a new Vanhawk tyre fitted and my mechanical brought it back to the van for fitting with 50psi of air in it. He was quite surprised when I told him what they should be pumped up to as the tyre max was 69psi.

It's still something that I need to do before my next trip away.

Julie


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for that Julie i have only had the van a short while and so i am new to this game, i shall check out the plate for that information as i did not know of its existence!


----------



## 110631 (Mar 16, 2008)

ladyrunner said:


> Hi Chasper
> 
> I have a 1991 Talbot Talisman Auto-Sleeper GL and the plate on the inside of my door states 63psi for front tyres and 66psi for rear tyres.
> 
> ...


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Jonb

185/R14C - Are they the same as yours??

I almost missed your question as it was in the quote box with no text underneath. To reply you need to click on the Yellow button 'Post Reply' above the topic heading, or if you want to use a quote make sure that you type after the end of the quote. The quote finishes with [/quote]. Then your text is easily visible.

Julie


----------

